# GOOD VS BAD FOODS FOR BULKING?????



## ulster_timbo (Jan 6, 2011)

Arite lads, been off training since got back from holidays in July, and am ready to begin a new bulk!!! Im currently writing out my revised diet plan, and I hope to get the best results yet!!!

As Im going through the various foods that I eat and should be eating to for nutritional info, I thought Id put this post up and see what suggestions you lot come back with!!!!

Specifically what foods are of no use or detrimental to your training that people dont necessarily realise when they include in their diet!!!

For example, I have always had a big bag of flame grilled steak mccoys with my 12oclock chicken sandwich and milk, thinking its still carbs and a little fat, but now after researching it they are full of starch and fat and actually quite bad for you.

Any suggestions welcome???


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

If you are going simply for bulk, just eat mountains of whatever you like.

If you want to keep the gains as lean as you can ( but slower growth in mass ) eat cleanly.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

For mass, whats working for me at the mo is shedloads of peanut butter and whole eggs not just the white. I go to asda and buy big tubs of yoghurt whether that does much good lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Thatcca said:


> If you want to keep the gains as lean as you can ( but slower growth in mass ) eat cleanly.


Clean or unclean calories, it doesn't matter. It's the degree of calorific excess in the main that determines how much will be used for muscle building and how much will go towards fat gain. Most people overestimate how much food they need to grow on.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i personally feel mentally better eating clean food. and the way i look at it is if you bad food all the time to bulk you may find it a struggle when you change diet to cutting and just end up a fat [email protected]


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

if you eat*


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting thread i think alot of people are bulking around this time including myself i will be bulking over xmas.

How can you work out how many calories you actually need a day to really bulk?


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

kingdale said:


> i personally feel mentally better eating clean food. and the way i look at it is if you bad food all the time to bulk you may find it a struggle when you change diet to cutting and just end up a fat [email protected]


Totally agree, especially people who easily put on the wrong kind of weight lol i was told stay away from any carbs that are white.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

bulking in i/m/o is eating what i normally eat when dieting but more of it i do have a few cheat meals when i wan them not for sake of it,bulking not excuse to binge on crap all time,i have bout same amount protein and fats all year round just have more carbs when of season,but mostly good carbs,

i done it before put shed load weight on took me a long time to get back looking lean again so i try and stay around a stone to stone and half of my show weight!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone who eats take aways all week and claims there 'bulking' is definitley kidding themselves


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have set protein and fat requirements (from certain sources) I must hit.

Thereafter I fill the remaining calories with whatever I want, to be honest I've noticed no difference since I stopped eating sweet potatoes/oats/brown rice and switched to pizza/ice cream etc.

I need to stop eating so much pizza though, too much additional fat, that's why Ben & Jerry's frozen yogurt is perfect for me. 

Of course eating low quality foods wont work out forever, your health will go downhill, but i'm fine for the moment (touch wood) so will continue going.


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

Well anyone who eats take aways all week isnt a bodybuilder lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

TAFFY said:


> bulking in i/m/o is eating what i normally eat when dieting but more of it i do have a few cheat meals when i wan them not for sake of it,bulking not excuse to binge on crap all time,i have bout same amount protein and fats all year round just have more carbs when of season,but mostly good carbs,
> 
> i done it before put shed load weight on took me a long time to get back looking lean again so i try and stay around a stone to stone and half of my show weight!!


Similar approach to me, food choices the same whether bulking or looking to lose some fat, is just I do more other exercise when trimming down and overall quantity of food and total kcals change. Am not totally obsessive about eating clean, but am lucky that I mostly seem to enjoy foods that are unprocessed and generally considered nutritious and healthy. Probably about 10-20% of what I eat would be considered junk or empty calories.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Similar approach to me, food choices the same whether bulking or looking to lose some fat, is just I do more other exercise when trimming down and overall quantity of food and total kcals change. Am not totally obsessive about eating clean, but am lucky that I mostly seem to enjoy foods that are unprocessed and generally considered nutritious and healthy. Probably about 10-20% of what I eat would be considered junk or empty calories.


exactly just eating more fruit and cleanish carbs most time and lot more steak does it for me!!!


----------



## MWVEC (Feb 5, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> exactly just eating more fruit and cleanish carbs most time and lot more steak does it for me!!!


Nice so as much cleanish food in abundance will suffice on a bulk?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

what would you consider to be bulking? 3000+cals a day?


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

for some people 3000kcal is a cut or maintenance. it depends entirely on your mass


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

depends how big you are. 17 stone guy is guna need more calories than a 10 stone guy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

beat me to it


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

But surely if your gaining more than 2lbs a week then it must be fat and unhealthy right? What is it your body weight times 11 for maintanance without exercise?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

MWVEC said:


> Nice so as much cleanish food in abundance will suffice on a bulk?


thing is mate i not a fan of junk food anyway always feel crap after eating it,a chat meal for me would be lasagna with garlic bread, when i wan put bit size on i just eat what i like but more of it like for breakie now i have 10eggs 5 yokes 5whites with 100g oats peanut butter scoop of whey all in big bowl bang it in microwave,when dieting i have less oats less yokes,my carbs throughout day will be rice or sweet pot but i like tha,so you gotta try things get some advice of guys of here and try follow good diet!! remember think big eat big be big!!!!! but you cant flex fat!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The amount of kcals you need to bulk also depends upon activity level as well as existing bodymass - 3000kcals would be a bulk for me if all I did for exercise was lift weights at my current bodyweight, but if also doing a lot of running and hiking as I often do then I can lose weight on 3000kcals.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> The amount of kcals you need to bulk also depends upon activity level as well as existing bodymass - 3000kcals would be a bulk for me if all I did for exercise was lift weights at my current bodyweight, but if also doing a lot of running and hiking as I often do then I can lose weight on 3000kcals.


good point i got quite physical job so 3000cals not enough for me but i never work it out exactly what i eat in cals i think you get to know over time how much you can eat and what sort things,if i start struggling to fit in my jeans i ease of a bit, simples!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> good point i got quite physical job so 3000cals not enough for me but i never work it out exactly what i eat in cals i think you get to know over time how much you can eat and what sort things,if i start struggling to fit in my jeans i ease of a bit, simples!!


i have quite physical job too, lifting, lots of walking, carrying, that sort of thing etc.. should i still do cardio? am quite skinny altho got muscle too, and dont put on weight easily (might just be because i never eat that great sized portions anyway up until now ive started training though, about a month ago. ?)


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

alex18 said:


> i have quite physical job too, lifting, lots of walking, carrying, that sort of thing etc.. should i still do cardio? am quite skinny altho got muscle too, and dont put on weight easily (might just be because i never eat that great sized portions anyway up until now ive started training though, about a month ago. ?)


why don you post your diet up or wat you intend to eat go from there but as cardio goes i dont do it only when dieting not lot then!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah ok will start a new thread on it cheers


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

let see my meals are

beans, eggs, potato waffles, cheese

500g chicken 250g rice curry suace

450g steak 600g potatoes onion#

2 tins tuna veg branston pickle

2 big macs


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

The whole "clean" foods thing is a myth, however when consuming a lot of calories, eating dirty all the time can actually negativley impact your appetite so I'd still be inclined to have the majority of your calories coming from so called clean (lean, low GI, unsaturated) sources.


----------

